

5 Reasons You Should Never Agree to a Police Search - Errorcod3
http://www.alternet.org/civil-liberties/5-reasons-you-should-never-agree-police-search-even-if-you-have-nothing-hide

======
AtmaScout
#5, although I've never tracked that into the car, I have had a cigarette
stick to my shoe and end up on the floorboard.

I see vehicle searches all of the time here. Mostly on the interstate. I
always wonder why the driver doesn't refuse. Could be they would be detained
until the k9 unit arrives. If that were the case who knows how long they will
be waiting.

~~~
atom-morgan
> I always wonder why the driver doesn't refuse.

As stated in the article, I think most people don't know it's within their
rights to refuse. That and cops also intimidate you into consenting to a
search.

